# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Kanker voorkomen: vlees of vis

## FRANCOIS580

Kanker voorkomen: vlees of vis


*Kanker is ongetwijfeld één van de meest voorkomende, agressiefste en meteen ook de meest gevreesde ziekte die ons kan treffen. Kanker is nog steeds niet te genezen, doeltreffende geneesmiddelen werden immers nog steeds niet gevonden. Bestaande therapiën werden wél grondig aangepast en verbeterd, nieuwe werden ontwikkeld. Daardoor stegen zowel de levenskwaliteit als de levensduur van de vele kankerpatiënten. Bij dit alles is darmkanker ongetwijfeld de meest voorkomende en dodelijke kankersoort. Het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van deze levensbedreigende aandoening hangt nauw samen met je voeding. Daarbij heb je de keuze tussen vlees of vis. Wat is de kankervriendelijkste voeding, en op wat moet je letten om vooral vlees als zo gezond mogelijk te bereiden?* 


De resultaten van recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde nogmaals dat het eten van vooral rood vlees je risico op het ontwikkelen van darmkanker sterk vergroot. Wie daarentegen minstens driemaal per week verse vis op zijn menu plaatst, is best gewapend om de ziekte te voorkomen. Is het eten van (rood) vlees dan taboe, en is vis voor iedereen even gezond?

Boergondiërs als wij zijn, zijn de meesten verzot op (rood) vlees. Het eten vooral rood vlees is nochtans schadelijk voor je gezondheid. In de eerste plaats voor het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van darmkanker. Wie dagelijks 160 gram rood vlees, bereide vleeswaren en/of broodbeleg eet, vergroot zijn risico op het ontstaan van darmkanker met meer dan dertig procent. In vergelijking met diegenen die hun vleesverbruik beperken tot 20 gram per dag, is de kans is zelfs zeer groot dat je binnen een periode van amper tien jaar agressieve darmkanker ook écht zult ontwikkelen.

*Visrijk dieet voorkomt darmkanker* 

Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek waar tien Europese landen en meer dan één half miljoen patiënten aan deelnamen, bewijst dat een visrijke voeding het risico op darmkanker aanzienlijk verkleint. De onderzoekers raden het eten van minstens drie keer vis per week sterk aan.

Geef daarbij de voorkeur aan vette vissoorten als paling, zalm, makreel, sardines en haring. Deze bevatten hoge concentraties aan omega 3-6-9 vetzuren, die ook een positief effect hebben op levensbedrijgende hart- en vaatziekten.

*Rood vlees ongezond* 

Rood vlees eten is ongezond, maar wat verstaat men onder rood vlees? Rood vlees is lang niet uitsluitend rundvlees zoals velen vermoeden. Ook varken- , kalfs.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------

